# 1st IVF Cycle BFN



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Ames xxx

Un-Ranked

1st IVF Cycle BFN

« on: Today at 17:21 »QuoteModifyRemove Hi all. I am a newbie. Me and my hubby have been trying for over 2 years now and i started my 1st IVF cycle on 6th Oct.  We had all the fertility investigations and all is 'normal' meaning we are classed as unexplained. Everything went far too smoothly and unfortunately it was to good to be true. I had my blood test this morning and received a call to notify me it was negative. I am devastated.Just wondering if anybody has advice in general on how to cope with this news or if anybody can advise on what happens now? How long do I have to wait before starting my next cycle. I had no frozen embies so it's straight onto a fresh cycle again.  Feel so upset/angry/depressed......alot of negative emotions at the mo.Any info would be appropriated. Thanks xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

So much depends on your situation, NHS or funded, your age, your ovarian reserve and most importantly if you want to give it another go and you've both got the emotional strength 

Many ladies on here try a few times, some brave ones keep going. 

It's a personal choice 

PM me if you want a chat about it


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your cycle

We are first cycle newbies as well after five years ttc.  Like you we had no frosties. It is incredibly disappointing and heartbreaking.  You go through so much and come so far. Our bfn was a few weeks ago now, OTD was October 29th, so I can say that it does get better over time at least it did for us and am sure it will for you too.  Are you able to have another go? If so set up a review appointment with your clinic and see what you can learn from this cycle. There is a great list of questions on the sticky topic in this negative cycle forum. Take it along to your appointment and see how you could improve your chances next time.  

We have been advised to give it three months between cycles which feels about right as you need some time to build up your physical and emotional strength again. Many people say IVF is a numbers game so the chances are quite high that your first cycle may not work.  Fingers crossed next time you will get your bfp x


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you for your replies. 

I have called the clinic and they will arrange a review appointment but not until January. To be honest I am happy with that as I want to wait a couple of months before going through this again. 

I have 2 more cycles on nhs so I am very thankful for that. I will try to find the list you have mentioned as I seem to have a memory blank whilst at the clinic so that will be really handy.

I wish you all the luck for your next attempt sunshine and clouds and many thanks for taking the time to reply xx


----------

